# Nifty sd 64 4x4x4 lift unit WOW !!!!



## Kingsfold (Oct 28, 2011)

Just wanted an opion on this awsome lift. I have used everything in between since 1992. Bucket trucks are great, yet I feel I can get way more lifts that are self propelled skiny and can reach 70ft heights in back yards like this one. Just that whole self propelled thing is great! What say U ? the video they have says it all. I would love to see a tree removal with this one.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 29, 2011)

Kingsfold said:


> Just wanted an opion on this awsome lift. I have used everything in between since 1992. Bucket trucks are great, yet I feel I can get way more lifts that are self propelled skiny and can reach 70ft heights in back yards like this one. Just that whole self propelled thing is great! What say U ? the video they have says it all. I would love to see a tree removal with this one.


 
Umm, sounds like you already have all the opinions you need. Go buy it!


----------



## lxt (Oct 29, 2011)

Be prepared to spend about $135,000.00 or more!!! very heavy unit & very wide.



LXT...............


----------



## Kingsfold (Oct 29, 2011)

lxt said:


> Be prepared to spend about $135,000.00 or more!!! very heavy unit & very wide.
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...............


 
They say on their site because of the wide tires there is a lot less pounds per square inch digging into the damp lawns. I agree a bit pricey ,yet it really is a great over all bucket lift.


----------



## GarethVW (Oct 29, 2011)

They have two different models one with out riggers that weighs 8700 and the one without that weighs a little over 14000. I have rented the one without, and although heavy, It works great! The boom is much more versatile then a bucket truck so it works in small spaces a lot better. They are expensive though.


----------



## GarethVW (Oct 29, 2011)

Kingsfold said:


> Just wanted an opion on this awsome lift. I have used everything in between since 1992. Bucket trucks are great, yet I feel I can get way more lifts that are self propelled skiny and can reach 70ft heights in back yards like this one. Just that whole self propelled thing is great! What say U ? the video they have says it all. I would love to see a tree removal with this one.


 
I didn't see that you were from around here. I don't know exactly how far away you are from painesville but the handy rents there is where I rented it. Almost $600 for the day including delivery charges.


----------



## Kingsfold (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow that's cool. I used to rent the eagle 47's from handy rents in eastlake years ago. So yeah, I know where they are. That's great they have one. That is pricey to rent. That's cool you got to use it. I just think it's so much less hasel to get one of these in a back yard. Thanks for the heads up I'll call handy rents up over there. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## motor (Nov 30, 2011)

lxt said:


> Be prepared to spend about $135,000.00 or more!!! very heavy unit & very wide.
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...............



Just to add to this, they are wider than most "spiderlifts" at 81.5" but most guys get over that when they find out how versatile it is. The turf tires that are on it really spread out the 8700 lbs weight. We've had customers operate on soft golf courses, cemetery's, and very high end lawns with no damage what so ever as long as they don't go doing donuts with it! Also I believe we're selling them for around $94k right now.


----------



## highlift (Nov 30, 2011)

*why?*

Just wondering why this would be better then a spiderlift? Spiderlift is only 32" wide, so it fits through a standard gate, only weighs 4000lbs, so you can tow it behind a half ton, has a 58' working height and is tracked so it has less ground pressure and is cheaper (was quoted $70000)
Seems like a better way to go?
View attachment 209200


----------

